
Show HN: WhoIsHiring.tech – aggregator for local tech and startup jobs - lobuz
https://whoishiring.tech/
======
lobuz
Quick description: I built this to map job openings across job boards and show
only the ones local to my current location. Living in LA, telling me a job is
located in the same city doesn't tell me if the commute is 10 minutes or 1.5
hours away. This helps narrow the search down to geographic areas I'm
interested in. It should currently be pulling in jobs from 30+ job boards
(stackoverflow, indeed, github, builtinX, etc).

~~~
deftnerd
It's a good start, but you need to put up some information pages like a list
of boards it scrapes and the last time it was scraped. It would also be good
to have the ability for users to submit other suggested sources of data (like
Angel.co, which seems to be missing)

Also, if all the results are on the first page, you should hide the prev/next
links.

~~~
lobuz
Thanks for the feedback. I'd love to add Angel.co but it doesn't look like you
can use their API to get info about jobs from other startups.

